# TURBO edges and old pochmann corners???



## rithvikmekala (Sep 22, 2009)

hey everyone...recenbtly iv been searching for an efficient way to solve the cube bld faster(i use old pochmann right now)...so i came around turbo edges in eriks site and i like it and i even know all the algorithms...but i dont wanna learn turbo corners as i like my single alg old pochmann better...so is there a way to fix parity if i solve turbo edges first.


PLZ help me


EXTRA-hey 1 more question

IS BH BETTER THAN TURBO?


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 22, 2009)

turbo has less algs than BH and u have to setup shet 
so BH is better i guess
to fix parity u setup up a PLL lol or solve edges then corners


----------



## vvtopkar (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to assume that you solve corners first. Solve all of the corners. In the nd, if you have a parity, the BU and LU stickers will be switched. Use a PLL to get them back to the right places and switch 2 corners. Then solve edges. You will end up with 2 unsolved edges and 2 unsolved corners. Use simple setup moves and a PLL to solve.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm ganna learn Turbo edges.


----------

